# Idiot proof broadhead sharpening?



## lincobowhunter (Jul 27, 2012)

I am the proud owner of nine 125 grain two bladed Magnus stingers. The factory edge is sharp. But I would love for them to be as sharp as possible before the season starts. I've tried stones and I've tried the diamond sharpeners. I can make a dull broadhead somewhat sharp....but that's about the limit of my ability. Anyone know any products or skills that will take my broadhead sharpness to the next level?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2012)

Get you a ceramic rod and polish the edge with it. A couple of licks with a diamond rod, then the same with a ceramic rod and you should be able to shave with em.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Jul 27, 2012)

Kme jig with a file and a leather strop this is the only way I can get em sharp and by sharp I mean don't look at the edge it might detach ur retina lol


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 27, 2012)

Maybe take a gander at this video.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=568003&highlight=lance+broadhead

A file can be your most bestest friend for making the edge of a steel blade straight.
A straight edge, is a sharp edge.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 27, 2012)

I have shot those stingers for many years and unless you got a bad batch, I can't think of a sharper broadhead out of the package. That hardness of steel loves ceramic crock sticks that are pre-set in a wood block at 20 degrees. 

The replacement blade are so dirt cheap, I often just replace them in lieu of sharpening.

Good luck, it is a great head.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 27, 2012)

I use a diamond shapener, then leather strop with white jeweler's rouge. Wouldn't put them up against Chris Spikes sharp,but they are plenty sharp for me.


----------



## lincobowhunter (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. You're right Jerry they are very sharp. I'm very eager to see what they will do. I want to be able to trim my deer season beard with em lol


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jul 28, 2012)

I have found the Simmons Wheelie sharpener then finish on crock sticks the best method for me,IMO.


----------



## RogerB (Jul 30, 2012)

I've seen alot of broadheads that would shave hair off peoples arms, but being able to shave a beard is a completely different level of sharp. If this is what you really want, the paper wheel system is the way to go!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 31, 2012)

*Wheelie sharpener-AKA RADA sharpener*



Michael F Sights said:


> I have found the Simmons Wheelie sharpener then finish on crock sticks the best method for me,IMO.




These work well for me for even my German kitchen knives... I have a bunch of Arkansas stone that i don't use anymore... But I bought 6 of these wheelie sharpeners on ebay... easy once you learn... and QUICK!!!


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 10, 2012)

I watched Chris Spike's video.

Bought everything he recommended.  Razor's Edge Knife/Broadhead Guide, and a 3 sided Diamond Stick.

I sharpened my Magnus 2's the other day.  They'll shave my legs smooth as a baby's buns.  Crazy Sharp!!


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 11, 2012)

Badddwithabow said:


> Kme jig with a file and a leather strop this is the only way I can get em sharp and by sharp I mean don't look at the edge it might detach ur retina lol



What he said!!


----------

